# Maverick : perte du wifi en sortie de veille ordi



## azzimov (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour á tous L'intitulé décrit bien mon problème , à chaque sortie de veille ordi la connexion auto wifi ne se fait pas . J'ai ai essayé pas mal de chose ( trouvé sur différents forum: suppression du fichier préf. Airport , suppression des toutes les clés wep ,renouvellement du bail dhcp, et même une réinstallation clean de maverick ) rien n'y fait , les seuls trucs qui fonctionnent c'est désactiver / réactiver l'airport ou supprimer la mise en veille ordi . C'est un peu chiant ... 
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème et voir une solution please ?
Je ne suis pas sur mais j'ai l'impression que cela pourrais venir de la nouvelle fonction de synchronisation du trousseau dans iCloud entre le mac et mon iPhones 5s , mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester ça . Je reviens vers vous dès  que j'ai pu tester cette solutions.


----------



## azzimov (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour 
J'ai testé sans le trousseau iCloud , cela solutionne un peu le problème . Mais par contre la connexion wifi auto est assez longue (environ 30 à 40 secondes ) alors qu'avant Maverick c'était 1 à 2 secondes , donc cela me parait une éternité .... c'est vraiment énervant ces petits bugs...
Si quelqu'un a le même problème et pourquoi pas une solution , je suis preneur .
Helpppppppppp please !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2013)

J'ai un problème identique au tien ... et même plus grave !

Quand mon iMac 24" mid-2007 sort de veille, non seulement il perd sa connexion wifi, mais il freeze complètement alors que mon DD n'arrête pas de "gratter".

J'ai tout essayé, attendre ... mais après 15 minutes, le problème est identique ... faire toutes les réinitialisations possibles et imaginables (SMC, PRAM etc... ...) ... rien !

La seule solution que j'ai est de l'éteindre à l'arraché et de le rallumer !

Conséquence, je ne le mets plus en veille pour l'instant, je me contente de l'éteindre et de le rallumer alors qu'avec ML, les sorties de veille étaient parfaites !

J'espère qu'on aura des solutions assez vite !


----------



## fdeviller (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut,
Désolé pas de solution mais exactement le même problème. J'ai aussi fait comme toi mais rien n'y fait. C'est exaspérant. C'est un pb assez récurrent chez dans les différents OS (me concernant en tous les cas).
MBR 2011. J'espère trouver le truc....


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Octobre 2013)

Pour moi, rien a changé.
Avez-vous décoché "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2013)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Pour moi, rien a changé.
> Avez-vous décoché "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" ?


Option toujours décochée chez moi ! ... Merci pour la piste !


----------



## azzimov (27 Octobre 2013)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Pour moi, rien a changé.
> Avez-vous décoché "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" ?



Merci je vais tester


----------



## azzimov (27 Octobre 2013)

Non cela ne change rien Pff............


----------



## fdeviller (27 Octobre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour l'idée. je vais tester...


----------



## fdeviller (28 Octobre 2013)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Pour moi, rien a changé.
> Avez-vous décoché "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" ?



idem malheureusement..


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (28 Octobre 2013)

Alors peut-être un soucis qui sera corrigé prochainement avec un MAJ...


----------



## azzimov (28 Octobre 2013)

Oui il faut espérer ... en attendant j'ai pris un RDV au genius bar de l'apple store de Nantes jeudi soir, on verra bien quelle solution le tech Apple pourra me proposer pour régler le problème.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## fdeviller (30 Octobre 2013)

azzimov a dit:


> Oui il faut espérer ... en attendant j'ai pris un RDV au genius bar de l'apple store de Nantes jeudi soir, on verra bien quelle solution le tech Apple pourra me proposer pour régler le problème.
> Je vous tiens au courant.


Se serait sympa car moi le problème empire et je perds même de temps en temps la connexion alors que je suis sur internet. (vous vous doutez bien que j'ai vérifié si ce n'était pas mon réseau wifi qui avait des ratés).
Bref j'en peux plus, ça devient très exaspérant et je regrette vivement Lion...Merci en tous les cas


----------



## azzimov (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
Je suis donc allé à l'apple store le plus proche , le tech Apple m' adonné une solution , qui fonctionnait dans l'Apple store sur leur réseau par contre en arrivant chez moi le problème est revenu ..... c'est donc que le problème vient d'ailleurs ma livebox peut être . J'ai donc encore fait une install clean de Maverick ( qui ne solutionne rien) et je vais faire un reboot usine de la livebox ( on est toujours emmerder avec les box d'orange) c'est peut être un problème de perte d'adresse mac entre la livebox et maverick , je vais aller m'incruster chez la petite vieille d'en face qui a une box sfr pour faire un test croisé.
La solution du teck Apple est simple : il faut effacer le contenu du répertoire ( ne pas effacer le répertoire  mais que le contenu du répertoire sinon gros problème ) SystemConfiguration ( chemin : Mac HD>Bibliothèque>Preferences) et relancer le mac mais chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas 
En gros je vais attendre une Maj comme d'habitude .......:mouais:


----------



## azzimov (1 Novembre 2013)

Test croise sur une autre box fait : même problème ce n'est pas ma livebox qui déconne Rebboot usine livebox : problème toujours la .......
C'est donc un gros bug de maverick  et c'est vraiment très très lourd vraiment .....
Le temps qu'apple réagisse , on aura peut être la première bêta d'os x Syrah........ou peut être qu'une personne trouvera la solution ,moi en tout cas j'abandonne .


----------



## siromac (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

 je confirme je viens de passer sous Mavericks sur un imac récent et j'ai le même problème,
cad, perte de wifi en sortie de veille. 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas non plus de solutions.

il faut attendre quelques secondes le temps de retrouver la connexion, c'est vrai que c'est un peu énervant...


----------



## azzimov (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir 
J'ai une solution qui fonctionne pour le moment sur mon Mac , j'ai désactivé le bluetooth et apparemment cela fonctionne bien , j'ai testé  sur une dizaine sortie de veille le wifi revient super rapidement comme sur ML . Voila voila à vous de tester....


----------



## fdeviller (5 Novembre 2013)

azzimov a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai une solution qui fonctionne pour le moment sur mon Mac , j'ai désactivé le bluetooth et apparemment cela fonctionne bien , j'ai testé  sur une dizaine sortie de veille le wifi revient super rapidement comme sur ML . Voila voila à vous de tester....


C'est hallucinant cette histoire. J'ai fais ta petite manie et en effet tout revient à la normale. Merci pour ta soluce On peut juste souhaiter qu'un jour Apple prenne conscience de ce petit problème qui semble pourtant basique. Quand je pense que j'ai un autre portable Sony avec Vista vieux de 6 années et jamais le moindre pb de ce type. (...mais de ce type seulement:=))


----------



## ThomasPF (27 Novembre 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème sauf que je mets rarement mon ordinateur en veille... Moi je l'éteins, tout simplement. 

Perte de la connexion et des fois ça ne veut pas se reconnecter tout de suite. C'est la première fois que j'ai ce genre de pb sur un OS Apple depuis 2006 ! 

Je vais tester un désactivant le Bluetooth et on verra !

Mais bon... Beaucoup de bugs ce Mavericks, j'ai switché Safari > Firefox tellement Safari a des problèmes (notamment sur la gestuelle trackpad page précédente/suivante... Une horreur), la lenteur du Finder qui "charge" pour des dossiers ridicules alors que je suis quand même en SSD... Bref vivement une MAJ !


----------



## blackspirit1 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Donc bienvenue au club. Je suis doté de MbPro avec écran Thunderbolt. Mes connections étaient les suivantes sous ML.
Sur l'écran - Connexion Ethernet et disque dur 1To avec partition photos et Time machine. Je me servais donc de mon beau 27' comme d'un Hub puisque c'est une préconisation Apple.
Et comme mon ordi est toujours allumé, quand je m'en vais, je le laissais se mettre en veille automatique. A la réactivation de ma bébête aucun problème tout fonctionne. 

Mais voilà, Mavericks est arrivé :rateau: et j'ai commis l'erreur de quitter ML.

Là à chaque sortie de veille (que ce soit en auto ou après une suspension d'activité) perte de la connexion de mon disque dur et ce co.... de Mavericks me dit que j'aurais pas du quitter sans éjecter mon DD et bien entendu comme vous tous plus de Wifi ni d'Internet.

J'ai donc retranché l'Ethernet sur la prise du MbPro en direct ... et là même cause, même effet.

Comme j'avais posté que le site d'apple, un admin  m'a contacté et m'a écrit "That's seems to be a real bug" please follow this and make a report ...  

Sitôt dit, sitôt fait le 03 novembre et depuis comme Pénélope, j'attends désespérément la MAJ miracle qui ne vient pas. 

Donc ne désespérez pas. Apparemment ils ont reçu mon rapport d'incident et devrAIENT intervenir...

En attendant je m'en vais t'essayer le truc du bluetooth... on verra bien....
Fais ch... aque fois le même effet de m'être fait empapaouté :love:

A bientôt


----------



## split21 (17 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

pour alimenter un peu ce fil :

on m'a offert un mac book pro il y a  un peu plus d'un mois, avec Maverick  . Je l'ai connecté à ma neufbox en wifi en quelques secondes sans problèmes. Tout a parfaitement fonctionné pendant un mois , je pouvais "fermer" le mac et le rouvrir sans aucune perte de connexion (après mise en veille donc).
Je l'ai utilisé pendant un mois, quotidiennement, en complément de mon PC sans aucune difficulté.

Depuis une semaine environ, la mise en veille provoque à chaque fois une déconnexion du Wifi. Aucune perte de connexion en activité, ni aucune instabilité, mais une déconnexion systématique à la mise en veille.

Je n'ai encore quasiment rien installé sur ce Mac, l'utilisant pour l'instant comme une tablette. Je n'ai jamais paramétré la mise en veille d'une façon ou d'une autre. la seule chose que j'ai fait ce WE c'est d'utiliser le Bluetooth avec ma chaine, mais je crois que la perte de Wifi se produisait déjà avant.

Je ne vois pas du tout ce qui a changé depuis une semaine, je suis passé hier du canal 11 au canal 10 pour voir, cela n'a rien changé.

Je poste ceci pour montrer que ça peut marcher , puis ne plus marcher, donc sans doute remarcher un jour !


----------



## andr3 (17 Décembre 2013)

Essaie avec la mise à jour vers 10.9.1, elle semble avoir stabilisé mon WIFI.


----------



## split21 (17 Décembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé !

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5495375?start=15&tstart=0

C'est bien le bluetooth le pb

Si je le désactive mon wifi ne se déconnecte plus en veille 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

Et merci andré pour ton conseil qui m'a permis de découvrir la maj de logiciels :rose:

Mais si je réactive le bluetooth, je perds toujours le wifi à chaque mise en veille, même en 10.9.1

donc ce sera wifi OU bluetooth


----------



## Steph.G (27 Décembre 2013)

MacBook Pro mi 2009.
Bluetooth jamais activé et pourtant je perd systématiquement le Wifi lors de la sortie de veille depuis Maverick.

Et ça commence a me gonfler...:rallyes:

Vivement une mise à jour qui règle le problème


----------



## samsonite4 (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je reprends ce fil

Je constate également, depuis une dizaine de jours, que je perds la connexion wifi lorsque mon Imac est paramétré pour se mettre en veille. Si je mets ce paramètre à 0 , tout fonctionne normalement. Je précise que je suis en 10.9.1

Mon bluetooth est toujours actif pour faire fonctionner mon clavier et ma souris.

Certains d'entre vous ont-ils toujours ce problème ?


----------



## chogokin jawa (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
Oui j'ai ce problème de perte du wifi pendant une trentaine de secondes après une sortie de veille.
Et comme j'utilise un clavier et une souris sans fil, impossible de désactiver le Bluetooth...bref il va falloir attendre un correctif...


----------



## oblique2006 (7 Janvier 2014)

Avez-vous checké tout ce qui est décrit ici ? ( Plus les pages liées en bleu)

Wi-Fi : dépannage de la connexion Wi-Fi

Personnnellement, avec l'utilitaire diagnostic sans fil, j'ai pu repérer que mes voisins utilisaient mêmes canaux que ma box et time capsule, j'ai donc modifié les canaux. le wifi a l'air beaucoup plus stable.


----------



## peymi (8 Janvier 2014)

même symptôme que samsonite04, depuis une dizaine de jour il fallait qu'à la sortie de veille  de mon tout nouveau macbook pro retina sous Maverick, je désactive et puis réactive mon wifi pour qu'il se reconnecte à mon réseau. 
j'ai appelé l'assistance et ils m'ont fait faire désactiver dans économiseur d'énergie, suspendre dès que possible l'activité de disque.
Au début ça a marché (5 minutes!) puis rebelote
avec désactivait Bluetooth le problème semble être résolu!


----------



## samsonite4 (9 Janvier 2014)

L'ennui, c'est que lorsque l'on utilise un clavier et une souris bluetooth, on ne peut pas désactiver le bluetooth.

Reste donc comme seule solution, ne pas suspendre l'activité du disque dur.


----------



## chogokin jawa (9 Janvier 2014)

J'ai trouvé ce sujet sur le forum US de support Apple :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5506422?start=90&tstart=0

Plusieurs solutions sont proposées, autre que le switch off du Bluetooth :

1.Reset du SMC
2. Suppression du trousseau de clés dans iCloud
3. Suppresion de fichiers dans "System Configuration" puis reset PRAM

J'ai essayé le reset du SMC, ça n'a rien changé du tout. N'ayant pas le trousseau sélectionné sous iCloud, il me reste la dernière solution que j'essaierai si la prochaine MAJ ne corrige pas ce bug de Mavericks...


----------



## chogokin jawa (12 Janvier 2014)

Bon en attendant la MAJ providentielle, voici la modification de paramétrage que j'ai faite :

Préférences Système > Economiseur d'Energie

Mise en veille ordinateur : Jamais
Mise en veille de l'écran : la durée que vous voulez

Au moins l'écran est protégé, c'est déjà ça


----------



## snoid (20 Janvier 2014)

Steph.G a dit:


> MacBook Pro mi 2009.
> Bluetooth jamais activé et pourtant je perd systématiquement le Wifi lors de la sortie de veille depuis Maverick.
> 
> Et ça commence a me gonfler...:rallyes:
> ...


Je confirme moi aussi MacBook Pro 15" Mi-2009 jamais de BT activé et chaque sortie de veille le wifi est coupé et il me faut rebooter le Mac.

Cela est arrivé suite à ma migration vers Maverick je n'avais aucun souci avec Snow Leopard à ce niveau.


----------



## snoid (2 Février 2014)

15 jours plus tard c'est franchement pas glorieux. Je suis obligé de rebooter au minimum mon MBP une fois par jour.

C'est franchement décevant une qualité soft aussi mauvaise ! Et c'est pas parce que c'est gratuit que ça justifie quoi que ce soit !


----------



## scenic2t (3 Février 2014)

bonjour 

si je coupe mon bluetooth je perd de fait ma souris .

des idées ?


----------



## Ardienn (4 Février 2014)

bonjour, 

Pareil j'ai le même problème. 

Mais j'ai une question annexe : Sous Maverick, comment choisir un réseau wifi par défaut? C'est à dire quand j'active le wifi, comment faire pour que le mac se connecte par défaut au réseau que je souhaite? 

(le mien se connecte sans arrêt au Freewifi plutôt que ma box...)


----------



## peymi (7 Février 2014)

voici une publication d'aujourd'hui à ce sujet:

Oui, le Bluetooth peut entrer en conflit avec le W, sur MacBidouille.com


----------



## ARuolt (13 Février 2014)

Bonjour j'ajoute cette question dans ce fil

Je rencontre ce problème d'accès aux pages WEB via               connexion hotpostwifi.
              Mon mackbookpro (Mac OS 10.9.1.) se connecte au flux               freewifi, hot post ou autre. 
              A priori donc pas de problème de carte wifi.

              Mais le navigateur n'accède pas à la page d'accueil où               entrer les codes freewifi, ni free SRF. 
              Je ne peux donc pas me connecter sur ce hotpost freewifi               avec mon Macbookpro récent, même chez moi.
              Par contre j'ai accès à mon wifi chez moi comme à celui de               mon entreprise.

              En revanche, avec l'ancien Macbookpro (OS 10.5.8) je peux               me connecter à un hotpost là ou cela est impossible au               même moment avec l'ordinateur récent.. 
              Ce n'est semble-t-il donc pas non plus un problème de               réseau freewifi-hotpost.

              Les configurations sur mon récent Macbookpro sont               correctes.
              Mon abonnement et connexion hotpost free aussi...

              Qui peut m'aider à diagnostiquer la panne et trouver une               solution pour y remédier?
              D'avance merci.
A Ruolt


----------



## samsonite4 (2 Mars 2014)

snoid a dit:


> 15 jours plus tard c'est franchement pas glorieux. Je suis obligé de rebooter au minimum mon MBP une fois par jour.
> 
> C'est franchement décevant une qualité soft aussi mauvaise ! Et c'est pas parce que c'est gratuit que ça justifie quoi que ce soit !




Bonsoir à tous

Je pensais que la dernière MAJ de MAVERICKS allait résoudre ce problème de perte de connexion WIFI en sortie de veille. Apparemment, il n'en est rien.

Et vous ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (3 Mars 2014)

Essayez dans les réglages réseaux/wifi/avancé de mettre votre réseau préféré en première position dans l'historique des réseaux wifi enregistrés.


----------



## samsonite4 (3 Mars 2014)

Il l'est déjà.


----------



## Thork (3 Mars 2014)

Même problème chez moi.

J'ai décoché la case "suspendre l'activité...." et j'ai mis en premier mon réseau dans les paramètres  avancés de réseau et depuis ça reconnecte direct le wifi sur mon réseau à la sortie de la veille.

Y a du mieux et je touche du bois.

Pourvu qu'ça dure !


----------



## samsonite4 (5 Mars 2014)

J'ai fait la même manip. et ça semble marcher. 
Affaire à suivre.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (6 Mars 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Pour moi, rien a changé.
> Avez-vous décoché "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" ?



Je cite mon propre message car, depuis quelques jours j'ai ce problème.

Mon réseau personnel est bien en premier sur la liste et la case "suspendre l'activité..." est décochée


----------



## Bobbysol (6 Mars 2014)

Le problème est apparût chez moi avec le dernier macbook pro rétina 13' il y a deux semaines...
Quand je sors de veille, le wifi est en cours d'activation mais il n'arrive jamais a détecter mon réseau favoris (le seul d'ailleurs dans mes réglages réseaux) alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement depuis son achat! Il me suffit de désactiver le wifi et de le réactiver et tout repart nickel mais c'est quand même inconfortable...

Toujours pas de nouvelle ou d'explication pour tenter d'y remédier?
Merci à tous!


----------



## Tom.P (6 Mars 2014)

J'ai la même chose son un MBA late 2013.

Problème de connexion en sortie de veille que ce soit à la fac (3 réseaux wifi mais un seul enregistré), ou chez moi (un seul réseau wifi dispo, vive la campagne).

J'ai un trousseau d'accès iCloud, est ce que cela proviendrait de mon iPhone qui se connecte en même temps à côté ?

Sinon je testerais les diverses manip proposées (ma case "suspendre l'activité du disque" est déjà décochée).

Et je suis sous 10.9.2


----------



## saphomicron (12 Mars 2014)

Salut, 
je n'avais jamais activé le bluetooth sur un MBA 2013 (11'', 10.9.2). J'ai testé un casque la semaine dernière et depuis la connection ne se fait plus en sortie de veille. Mais aussi si je désactive/réactive le wifi, il ne sélectionne plus mon réseau (qui est le seul sur ma liste de réseaux préférés). 
J'ai désactivé le bluetooth et tout marche parfaitement, sans avoir à décocher la suspension de l'activité des disques.
Merci à la communauté pour le tuyau.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (12 Mars 2014)

A voir.

Moi ce n'est pas à chaque fois, c'est ça qui est bizarre !


----------



## Samgil (18 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,
nouvel utilisateur de Mac...Même problème que vous tous. Mon HP lui se branche facile, ne me dites pas que je vais le regretter. J'ai d'autres problèmes surtout avec mon Cloud personnel "mybooklive" de WD dont l'accès ne se fait pas automatiquement après chaque ouverture, s'il apparait bien dans le finder son exploration est longue si je compare avec mes ordinateurs de bureau et mon portable HP sur lesquels il apparait dans l'explorateur et ses fichiers s'ouvrent  presque aussi rapidement que les fichiers des disques durs . Je vais voir si je peux résoudre ce problème sinon j'ouvrirai une discussion. Pour l'instant le Pb du WIFI me semble plus important et j'attends des lumières.
Merci de votre attention


----------



## Tom.P (18 Mars 2014)

Samgil a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> nouvel utilisateur de Mac...Même problème que vous tous. Mon HP lui se branche facile, ne me dites pas que je vais le regretter. J'ai d'autres problèmes surtout avec mon Cloud personnel "mybooklive" de WD dont l'accès ne se fait pas automatiquement après chaque ouverture, s'il apparait bien dans le finder son exploration est longue si je compare avec mes ordinateurs de bureau et mon portable HP sur lesquels il apparait dans l'explorateur et ses fichiers s'ouvrent  presque aussi rapidement que les fichiers des disques durs . Je vais voir si je peux résoudre ce problème sinon j'ouvrirai une discussion. Pour l'instant le Pb du WIFI me semble plus important et j'attends des lumières.
> Merci de votre attention



Pour le temps de latence et l'accès à ton cloud, je dirais que c'est logique, puisqu'en soit sans wifi, pas d'accès au WDcloud (même si c'est dans la maison), enfin bref !

Sinon pour mon retour, je rencontre moins ce soucis dernièrement !


----------



## Samgil (23 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Après qq jours d'essai c'est le bluetooth qui crée le Pb.
Pour mon WDCloud cher Tom.P ma connexion WIFI est activée aussi cela n'est pas si logique que ça. Je fais la comparaison entre mes PC et mon mac pro dans les mêmes conditions et le temps de latence est important avec mon mac. J'essaie de résoudre le Pb sinon je posterai une discussion.


----------



## Kipouick (29 Mars 2014)

Hello la compagine,
Mon MBA (mid-2013) souffrait du même problème et dans mon cas, la suppression des préférences du bluetooth a réglé le problème.

Les détails pour ceux qui en ont besoin sont ici :
WIFI et sortie de veille sur Mavericks | SousLesToits

En espérant que ça puisse régler le problème chez vous aussi !


----------



## FlnY (1 Mai 2014)

même souci et le bluetooth était bien le fautif.
ce fil m'a bien aidé


----------



## gabbersteff (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontrais également ce souci désagréable, et après avoir testé quasiment tout ce qui est indiqué sur le net et ici bas, j'ai décidé en desespoir de cause de faire une clean install de maverick. J'ai ainsi formaté pour la 1ere fois mon macbook blanc de fin 2009, et le souci de perte de wifi a disparu : 5 jours depuis le formatage, et à la sortie de veille, le wifi se reconnecte comme avant, en qq secondes.

J'apporte donc juste mon témoignage


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

Suite à un soucis il y a quelques jours, j'ai également formaté. 
Le problème persiste sous mavericks.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (20 Mai 2014)

Je viens de signaler le soucis à Apple mais bon... J'imagine que ça a déjà été fait...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (22 Mai 2014)

Je reviens vers vous pour vous donner une petite astuce afin de contrer le problème en un clic lorsqu'il se produit.
J'ai utilisé automator pour exécuter ces actions:







et je l'ai enregistré sous forme de processus dans le dock (voir en bas à droite):






Comme ça, dès que mon mac ne retrouve pas la wifi, je clique une fois sur l'icône dans le dock et le mac se connecte tout seul en une fraction de seconde.

(solution provisoire bien sûr)

Vous en pensez quoi ? (je ne demande pas si vous pensez que ça va marché puisque j'ai testé et ça fonctionne)

PS: Le seul petit hic, ne pas cliquer dessus si la wifi fonctionne sinon, automator effectuera cette action avec le bluetooth plutôt que la wifi (ne me demandez pas pourquoi, je n'ai pas compris ^^)


----------



## naorions (3 Juin 2014)

Kipouick a dit:


> Hello la compagine,
> Mon MBA (mid-2013) souffrait du même problème et dans mon cas, la suppression des préférences du bluetooth a réglé le problème.
> 
> Les détails pour ceux qui en ont besoin sont ici :
> ...



Merci pour ton aide. J'avais désactivé le Bluetooth, c'est retourné à la normal, mais grâce à ton lien j'ai pu réactivé les deux en meme temps. Merci encore


----------



## Cyrano24 (28 Juin 2014)

Après recherche je suis tombé la dessus:
http://howtoapple.com/mavericks-wifi-issues-fix/
J'ai appliqué le réglage Set Service Order et c'est le fichu bug a disparu.


----------



## Brice1976 (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour a tous,
je viens de lire attentivement, autant que c'est possible, vu le nombre de post reprenant le meme problème, et je n'ai pas vu "MON SOUCI" bien que presque similaire !!

Je suis sur un MACBOOK PRO 17" mid-2009 avec 8Go de Ram pour info 

Donc, moi, si je me sers du WIFI, mon MAC freeze !! si je l'éteins et passe en Cable, alors la, il n'y a plus de problème !!!

aidez moi svp ... je suis a bout !! j'utilise le WIFI et dans les 5mn la machine freeze ne me laissant pas d'autre choix que le reboot ! 

Je ne trouve rien ... 

merci les amis de vos réponses ...


----------



## Rudge (8 Août 2014)

Bonjour les amis, en fait ce problème est récurrent sur mon Macbook pro de novembre 2012. Sous l'OS d'origine comme sous Maverick que j'ai installé... et qui pendant quelque temps a fait disparaître ce problème qui me gâchait la vie de façon aléatoire, parfois oui parfois non... et justement hier à nouveau... deux problèmes : déconnection intempestive et pas de reprise après la mise en veille... je vais finir par utiliser une mini clef USB wifi... car Apple est incapable de résoudre ce problème ancien...


----------

